# What frame with horizontal dropouts and race geo??



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

So, I'm building my Kinesis T2, but after I've got my groupset in a few months, I want to build a single speed bike.

Only thing is, I'm looking for an aluminium frame with horizontal dropouts and a race like geo. Obviously a track frame is out of the question as I want single speed, not fixed. 

Anyone have any ideas on frame which exist with the above features? 


Thanks for any feedback.


Kinetic.:thumbsup:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Kinetic-UK said:


> So, I'm building my Kinesis T2, but after I've got my groupset in a few months, I want to build a single speed bike.
> Only thing is, I'm looking for an aluminium frame with horizontal dropouts and a race like geo. *Obviously a track frame is out of the question as I want single speed, not fixed*. Anyone have any ideas on frame which exist with the above features?


I don't have a recommendation, but I think the highlighted sentence is in error. I don't think there's any reason you can't put a wheel with a SS freewheel on a track frame.

Now, the geometry of a track frame isn't always ideal for road riding, but that's another issue. Fixed vs. free is not a problem, I think.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

^^^
+1. Plenty of 120mm hubs with threading for a singlespeed freewheel.

Some bikes for your consideration...
Van Ness Frame Set | SOMA Fabrications
Steamroller | Bikes | Surly Bikes
The venerable Bianchi Pista, of course...
Fixed Gear | Bianchi USA
Urban and Track Frames | Frames - On One Bikes

Aside from the Pista, they're available as frames. I'm sure you can find a stripped Pista frame if you decide that's what you want. Some variability in bottom bracket drop. From clicking through quickly, I think the Steamroller was the most "road;" I don't know if a fancier material is important to you.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I don't have a recommendation, but I think the highlighted sentence is in error. I don't think there's any reason you can't put a wheel with a SS freewheel on a track frame.
> 
> Now, the geometry of a track frame isn't always ideal for road riding, but that's another issue. Fixed vs. free is not a problem, I think.


^^ absolutely ^^

the frame does not dictate SS vs. fixed


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

I like the Surly and On-One a lot.

Thinking of saving up a couple of months and getting this too:










Opinions?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

track frames typically don't have rear brake mounts... sure you can do it, or drill it if it has a bridge, but why???


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Pretty. 

High bottom brackets, steep seat tubes, relatively mellow head angles. To me, that reads like a cross between road and track geometry, and it suggests I should stop shooting my mouth off at this point - I know my way around road bikes okay, but I don't have saddle time on track bikes. So, I'm not sure how that's going to effect the ride except that it'll be different from a road bike.

Something I've been wondering throughout this thread - is "race like geo" like a track racing frame or a road racing frame?


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, so I had a word with my girlfriend who's (lets just say) not keen with me pay £600 for another frame lol. 

The On One Macinato is about the same price as my Kinesis but weighs just over a pound heavier than it. I was thinking of selling my T2 and getting the Macinato, but the question is, is it worth it?


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Bikes direct dawes sst-al. I dont even know why I mention it, I have seen some bikes direct horror stories in my shop. 

I do own one and the frame is super stiff and sporty but the fork is a noodle. Im 170lbs


----------

